# Accent Red Pigment



## BadPrincess (Jul 24, 2006)

Mods wasn't sure if I should have posted under the other thread or start a new one. Feel free to merge it if you want. Thanks...

Ok so I got this & at first glanch thought it looked alot like Pinked Mauve but after putting them side to side I think Accent Pink is more maroon/red/pink and pinked mauve is like pink/purplish IMO.

OK added swatch next to Ruby Red, they do seem very close in shade as stated below.

Accent Red Swatchs: 





*Daylight:*




*Inside No Flash*


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 24, 2006)

awesome swatch! thanks for this


----------



## BadPrincess (Jul 25, 2006)

Your Welcome


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh my gosh. This further explains why I need this piggie! Thank. You. So. Much!!!


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jul 25, 2006)

Excellent, thanks for the pics.  Now I know I will need to buy this.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks! I wonder what this like next to Ruby Red pigment.


----------



## teka (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi, I have ruby red and accent red. They are both the same shade, but ruby red has just a touch more shimmer/frost then accent red. Therefore, on the eyelid accent red appears deeper/richer in color.


----------



## capspock (Jul 26, 2006)

I hope that one is eye safe.... I will definitely buy it!!!!! NHUMY!!!!!!!!


----------



## venacava (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank you so much!


----------



## gummybug (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank you so much, excellent swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One question. Has anyone tried this in lip products? It looks like a color I'd most likely use in gloss or some such.


----------

